# Building License.



## robg (Oct 24, 2008)

Once purchased/obtained, how long
does the above last for?
TIA.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

You usually have 3-5 years to put in the concrete. I believe you can also renew them. It's best to ask the Poleodomia in your area or your architect directly. 

Once you have the concrete in, I think you can build at your own pace - but I'm not sure as I haven't had to do this. I don't know really up to date info on this as I haven't updated my knowledge in the past few years.


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

*building permit*



robg said:


> Once purchased/obtained, how long
> does the above last for?
> TIA.


Hi Tia,

A building permit is valid for 4yrs and you can get an extension for another 4yrs before you have to pour the concrete skeleton. any other questions please feel free to ask.

chris


----------



## robg (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks all, and apologies for not replying sooner.

Foundations were laid a couple of years back, we are just adding to the build
as and when funds allow.
Chris, TIA stands for Thanks in advance. 
Cheers though, Rob.


----------

